# Katy Perry hatte keine Kindheit Als Kind durfte Katy Perry nicht mal Pop-Musik hören



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Katy Perry hatte keine Kindheit
Als Kind durfte Katy Perry nicht mal Pop-Musik hören​*

Nachdem ihre Mutter Mary Perry Hudson vor einigen Monaten ankündigte, sie wolle ein Buch über das Leben mit ihrer Tochter Katy Perry veröffentlichen, kam die ihr nun offenbar zuvor. In einem Interview mit der „Vanity Fair“ räumte die „Teenage Dream“-Sängerin mit ihrer Vergangenheit auf, ihre Priester-Eltern bekamen dabei ganz schön ihr Fett weg…

„Ich hatte keine Kindheit”, schimpft die als sehr freizügig geltende Sängerin und berichtet, sie durfte daheim nur religiösen Gesang hören, und das einzige Buch, aus dem ihr vorgelesen wurde, war die Bibel. Das Thema Verhütung wurde bei ihr daheim mit Abtreibung gleichgesetzt, bis sich Katy Perry irgendwann selbständig über die Pille informierte.

Trotz ihres überchristlichen Zuhauses betont sie jedoch, heute ein prima Verhältnis zu ihren Erzeugern zu haben. „Ich glaube, manchmal wenn Kinder erwachsen werden, werden es die Eltern mit ihnen. Meine wurden es mit mir“, erklärt sie. Kein Wunder, bei einer Tochter wie Katy kann man einfach nicht verklemmt bleiben!

*Schockiert es euch, wie christlich und weltfremd 
es bei Katy Perry zu Hause tatsächlich zuging?


Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2011)

Halleluja von morgens bis abends


----------

